# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 2 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....*
*
How much glue do you use in a month? And which kind?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Anyone from Texas and California are welcome to post an answer and a certain Mississippian clown.
And of course the , the tick and the leprechaun too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Depends on how hungry the grandkids are???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2016)

I use one bottle of this and one of medium a year. If i'm turning a lot of pens that goes up. Right now I use thin on cuts and dry skins cracks in my fingers more than anything...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2016)

I go through a 16 oz. of Titebond II a month. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2016)

Depends on the size of the project. but titebond II and III are my favorite wood glues for flat work and various ca's for turning. But I quit buying titebond in gallons thinking I was saving money, it does go bad and separates if not used in a timely manor. I do not like polyurethane glues!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> I go through a 16 oz. of Titebond II a month. Tony



Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2016)

If I avg it out over a year 1.5 -2 bottles of CA a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2016)

I used 4 gallons last month trying to shut her up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2016)

Depends on what I'm working on. If I'm making a lot of pens, I can use a bottle or so of CA up pretty quickly - a month or so, but lately my bottles have been lasting longer as I've been turning less. If I'm building furniture, I keep Titebond III and Titebond Molding and Trim glue on hand. I like the Titebond Molding and Trim glue because it doesn't run. I think I've used at least as much of that in the past year as I have Titebond III.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I used 4 gallons last month trying to shut her up



You will come home from yer trip and be livin in the garbage can and lucky to have that with remarks like that. I will send her the bat to beat on the sides of it while yer sleepin....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> You will come home from yer trip and be livin in the garbage can and lucky to have that with remarks like that. I will send her the bat to beat on the sides of it while yer sleepin....


As long as the bat is box elder burl. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> As long as the bat is box elder burl. Lol



The knots on your head hurt just as bad as ones made from hickory ya numb nuts. Speaking of numb nuts she'll probably take care of that too but not the way you want . . . more batting practice.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The knots on your head hurt just as bad as ones made from hickory ya numb nuts. Speaking of numb nuts she'll probably take care of that too but not the way you want . . . more batting practice.
> 
> View attachment 94784


At least find a picture of a guy who looks like a guy. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> At least find a picture of a guy who looks like a guy. Lol



What for? I looked for a picture of a guy that looks like you and found one!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, I did have to doctor the hair to get it looking like you here was the pre-Tony hair removal . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The knots on your head hurt just as bad as ones made from hickory ya numb nuts. Speaking of numb nuts she'll probably take care of that too but not the way you want . . . more batting practice.
> 
> View attachment 94784



is that his manhood on the cutting board too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> is that his manhood on the cutting board too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 12, 2016)

You never know it may be worth it to wash a few dishes.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 12, 2016)

Mainly a small bit of CA and more Titebond 1 or 2. Not a lot, unless I'm doing segmented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

